# The T dog and his cast



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Took some more photos today of the little muppet with his cast still on after one week and three days.

We change the sock every couple of days, must be time to change it again cause it's looking a tad dirty in these pics. 









The blue strip over the sock is vetwrap which we use to keep the sock in place, and is working a treat









My bed which has rapidly become OUR bed as T prefers it over his sheepskin mattress









And putting his best foot forward - lol


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

What a trooper!! He def knows how to "work it".......the cast that is!! LOL


----------



## Little Lady (Dec 19, 2008)

He has such a handsome face! He'll be better in no time I'm sure! :]

Have you had any troubles washing him with his cast?


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Unfortunately he did it the night before he was due to have a bath so it's now been three weeks pretty much since he has had a proper bath  

PP suggested watered down shampoo in a spray bottle and then more water in a seperate spray bottle to kinda rinse out the shampoo water and it worked a treat - PP your a star :star:. Managed to get the blood and dirt out of his coat but wasn't clean enough to really fluff or anything. Today I just misted his coat with watered down leave in conditioner so I wasn't brushing dry fur.

Yes he certainly is playing it for all it's worth. I love sharing the bed with him and we have cuddles before we go to sleep every night while I read my book :biggrin:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is so pretty - he got big too! poor boy - hope he is better soon.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Poor Baby, I bet he's tried to get that cast off by gnawing at
it or something, I don't blame him though, even though I've 
never had one! He really is a trooper though! 

I share my bed at home with all three of my poos, sometimes I like
the company and then sometimes it's like... "Scooter, get off my head",
"Poobe (Priscilla), move over", "Rocks, get off my legs please!" :rofl:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Gee BF, T is looking stunning. Lovely head he has. A bit of oooh la la :in-love:

Poor baby, he will be rapt to be out of that cast :nurse:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Awww...he does look like he is feeling pretty good considering his situation!

I bet you are all looking forward to it coming off...do you have the date written in red ink on the calender and marking the days off?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

T is so handsome even in his cast. I have to agree, his head is great with that pretty long muzzle. He's beautiful!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, bless his heart! I feel so sorry for him, but I can't help but laugh because it looks as if he is putting his cast out to say, "Look at my boo boo...I am so pitiful." lol!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Michelle Underwood said:


> Aww, bless his heart! I feel so sorry for him, but I can't help but laugh because it looks as if he is putting his cast out to say, "Look at my boo boo...I am so pitiful." lol!


Exactly what I was thinking! I'm sure he's figured out that the cast is the reason for all the extra pampering he's getting. You better keep it up when the cast comes off, or he'll be reminding you :cute:


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you all for the lovely comments, he is a lovely boy, both to look at and his nature. 

Unfortunately I don't have a definate date for the casts removal as it will depend on when my vet can fit him in. I will be ringing her next Monday when she gets back from holidays and hopefully she can do it either Tuesday or Wednesday next week. It's still a 100km drive down there and our car even after spending $3000 on it is still overheating so not sure how we're even getting down there. Will take the car back to the mechanic Friday and see what he can do!

I am seriously dreading what will be under that cast when it comes off - I imagine a fair chunk of fur will have been shaved but am unsure as to what kind of matted, manky mess the rest of his fur is going to be. Hopefully the vets at least washed the blood off his fur before they put it on. My OH said perhaps we will just have to shave him up to the chest  I have some pretty good Plush Puppy matt remover so if it's all matted and feral perhaps a bath and lots of that will make it easier to get any out. 

Anyway will take some pics once it's off and you can all see the gory details :rofl:


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

He is just beautiful.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Update - we're booked in to the vets tomorrow for cast removal. Just as well too as it has started rubbing the hair away under his arm and he has just tonight (or I only noticed tonight) started really licking the top of the cast and there is fur missing there too  So we're driving down, drop him off and we'll have a nice lunch while they knock him out and remove cast and sutures and drive home again. Will post some pics tomorrow night depending on how late we get home.

Then the day after I have two shepherds to groom in the morning and if my back is not killing me I'll give T a bath too :whoo:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwww poor little darling. I bet he'll be excited to get that thing off


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh that is so great! I bet you and T couldn't be more excited!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

So we're back from the vets and all has gone well. It has healed well although his paw is a little more swollen than I had hoped. He isn't using it normally but as I said it is a bit swollen and probably feels a bit strange. Will give it a few days and hopefully he'll go back to putting full weight on it.

Photos not too gory LOL. The fur under wasn't to bad at all, minor matting but I think it'll come out with a bath and brush tomorrow. The vets didn;t shave off anymore than necessary and while he looks like he has short pants on one leg it isn't too much to grow back out so I'm fairly relieved :smile: 











And a close up









He has a few little rub marks on his toes too.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh that looks so much better than I thought it was going to! Your vet did a great job with the prepping and I bet he will look fine in a few weeks after it grows out a bit!

I bet he is SO HAPPY to have that thing of his leg, and I bet mum is liking sleeping in her own bed a bit better as well!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

aw, poor guy!! it does look a little swollen!! Glad it is off.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Glad everything looks ok even though it;s a bit swollen. I bet he's thrilled to have the cast off. I know you were dying to give him a bath so have Fuunnnn!!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

It sure was nice to sleep in my own bed last night IPP. I have bathed two clients shepherds this morning, just stopping for a bite of lunch and then it's the T dogs turn on the grooming table *yippeeee*


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

So glad your beautiful boy is out of that cast. His foot is a little swollen. Have fun with his bath. I bet he will feel better after his bath too.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

So I have clipped up T's funny foot and it doesn't look as swollen today even allowing for the massive amount of hair I removed. Can't believe how much it had grown in 3 weeks of no clipping  











So now he is sporting the "T leg clip" three different length under the elbow :rock: Every trendy poodle will be wanting all four legs done this way once the trend catches on - NOT!! :rolffleyes:

Ahh well it'll grow back. Didn't get to scissoring him today, hope to tidy up the rest of him tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Quick update on the T dog - the first week he was hardly using this left paw at all, thinking it was still a bit swollen and probably felt funny I just waited and finally in the last two days or so he seems to be back to using it normally **huge sigh of relief**. Sometimes when he is playing with Locky he will land on it too hard and yelps and holds it up but is very quickly back to using it, so hopefully another week or two of lifting him off the couch or bed so he doesn't jump on it and we'll be back to normal.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Sounds like things are moving in the right direction. As you say, I'm sure he'll be back to normal very soon and it won't be tender anymore.


----------

